# Ice out bass



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Whats everyones preferred baits for the largmouths this time of year.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

#1 -- Jig&pig ( for sure )
#2 -- Rattlin crankbait ( Red Eye Shad -- Rattle Trap type )
#3 -- Suspending Jerkbait.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> Whats everyones preferred baits for the largmouths this time of year.


The slow fall of a 1/4oz. jig tipped with a #11 Uncle Josh pork frog is a hard one to beat. The trusty JignPig presentation has caught me a few over the years. This presentation will catch bass even when the nightime temps are still in the 20s, and the water temperature is in the 40s to low 50s. 

*It's a slow moving, not a lot of action, easy to chase, sort of big lazy giant bass bait!*


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Ditto :d ditto



tiny tim said:


> #1 -- jig&pig ( for sure )
> #2 -- rattlin crankbait ( red eye shad -- rattle trap type )
> #3 -- suspending jerkbait.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

A lipless crankbait would be my number 1 choice. Then a jig and trailer combo, then, if I'm feelin' a little "freaky"....a shallow crank gets the nod.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

a buzzbait 
a spinnerbait 
big swimbaits


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

My favorite baits for largemouth this time of year are a football jig and a flappin hog creature bait or an offset shank texas rig with a senko.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Lipless crankbait
Frog
Buzzbait


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Frog
1/16th oz jig with a 3" twister(so I can roll it slow in the shallows)
I even got a couple to take a Sub-walk this year.


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

xr50
rouge
x-rap


----------

